# Thinking about setting up first saltwater tank



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I have been interested in doing saltwater for quite awhile now, and reading through the posts here have decided that doing a small saltwater tank would be managable. I want to keep it with something simple and not get involved with setting up a sump especially since this would be my first time with saltwater. After looking at the type of fish that I would be interested in keeping, I have decided that I would go with a 29 gallon fowlr. Here are the things that I have decided that I would need for the tank, let me know if I have missed anything.

Supply list
29 gallon tank with glass canopy and t5 fluorescent dual fixture
submersiable heater 150w thinking of aqueon proheater have one in my 50gal fresh which I like
2 koralia evolution pump 550
refractometer or hydrometer I have seen that a refractometer is recommended over hydrometer what is the benifit of the refractometer over the hydrometer?
40 lbs of aragonite sand
5 lbs of live rock 50 lbs of dry rock, know will probably have extra rock
saltmix, is there any brands that are better than others?
test kit
will eventually add a protien skimmer when have extra $$$ but would like to be able to start on stocking before have read that with a tank this size that weekly waterchanges of 10% would be okay.

Here is a tentative thought on stocking
Jawfish Yellowhead
Court Jester Goby
Tailspot Blenny
Royal Gramma
Coral Beauty Angelfish
and possibly if would work Yellow banded possum wrasse
some snails and maybe some shrimp, would still need to figure out the clean up crew

Any major issues that anyone sees? It is very possible that stocking ideas will change, will be seeing what is also available locally, which is limited. The above stocking would be based on ordering online. This will probably take me at least 6 months or more to gather everything and to be able to setup. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> I have been interested in doing saltwater for quite awhile now, and reading through the posts here have decided that doing a small saltwater tank would be managable. I want to keep it with something simple and not get involved with setting up a sump especially since this would be my first time with saltwater. After looking at the type of fish that I would be interested in keeping, I have decided that I would go with a 29 gallon fowlr. Here are the things that I have decided that I would need for the tank, let me know if I have missed anything.
> 
> Supply list
> 29 gallon tank with glass canopy and t5 fluorescent dual fixture
> ...


 Looks as if you've thought it out pretty good.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thanks reefing :-D Would koralia nano 240 work, 2 one on each side of the tank? Here is a link to where I am looking at Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Hydor Koralia Nano 240 & 425 From looking through the tentative stocking list the yellow banded possum wrasse is listed as a jumper. If I was not to do this fish than I think the others would be fine for not jumping. Would have to refigure how I would do the lights. At this time I am planning on using a metal stand, unless I can find a good deal on a wood stand that I like.

For my rock and sand thinking about getting it from macro rock, prices look good. Any other places online that anyone would suggest?

Also for stocking looking at liveaquaria.com for getting stock unless I can find a local place for what I would like. Is there any other places online that anyone would suggest?

Thanks :-D
Barb


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

If I did not do the yellow banded possum wrasse, I think with the rest of my stock selection I would be fine with out having a lid. Did some more research on lighting ideas and thinking about Nova Extreme T5HO dual fixture. 

How often would I need to change the tubes with a fowlr?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> If I did not do the yellow banded possum wrasse, I think with the rest of my stock selection I would be fine with out having a lid. Did some more research on lighting ideas and thinking about Nova Extreme T5HO dual fixture.
> 
> How often would I need to change the tubes with a fowlr?


 Change them when they go bad. No need to keep up on the output of lights with just a FOWLR.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Thanks reefing :-D Would koralia nano 240 work, 2 one on each side of the tank? Here is a link to where I am looking at Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Hydor Koralia Nano 240 & 425 From looking through the tentative stocking list the yellow banded possum wrasse is listed as a jumper. If I was not to do this fish than I think the others would be fine for not jumping. Would have to refigure how I would do the lights. At this time I am planning on using a metal stand, unless I can find a good deal on a wood stand that I like.
> 
> For my rock and sand thinking about getting it from macro rock, prices look good. Any other places online that anyone would suggest?
> 
> ...


For a FOWLR your 2- 240's would be fine. 600gph for a reef minimum, and up from there for your tank.
Macro Rocks are a great deal.
www.saltwaterfish.com


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thanks reefing, from what I have seen definitly looks like macro rocks is a great deal and love the idea of the free shipping.

Will have to try the other link later, the webpage is not wanting to work for me right now, either an issue with their site or with my connection.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

marco rock is the best. the quality of it is hard to match.

your jawfish and possibly royal gramma will jump. building a small canopy would help for this. check ebay for salinity refractometers. 

your going to also need a source for RO/DI water. i personally like air,water,ice but if youll be making it from home theres plenty of options.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> marco rock is the best. the quality of it is hard to match.
> 
> your jawfish and possibly royal gramma will jump. building a small canopy would help for this. check ebay for salinity refractometers.
> 
> your going to also need a source for RO/DI water. i personally like air,water,ice but if youll be making it from home theres plenty of options.


Thanks 1fish2fish will start researching some ideas of building a canopy, will need to be something that is simple enough to make and can sit on top of the tank if I use the stand that I am thinking of. My DIY skills are limited. Along with that have limited access to tools and room for putting something together.

For my RO/DI water was planning on purchasing it, at least to start off with. Could you please explain air, water, ice? New to the salt side of things, have a book coming hopefully this week to help with learning more. Found a book by Michael Paletta The New Marine Aquarium, from what I have seen looks like it should be a good reference.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

BarbH said:


> Thanks 1fish2fish will start researching some ideas of building a canopy, will need to be something that is simple enough to make and can sit on top of the tank if I use the stand that I am thinking of. My DIY skills are limited. Along with that have limited access to tools and room for putting something together.
> 
> For my RO/DI water was planning on purchasing it, at least to start off with. Could you please explain air, water, ice? New to the salt side of things, have a book coming hopefully this week to help with learning more. Found a book by Michael Paletta The New Marine Aquarium, from what I have seen looks like it should be a good reference.


air water ice is just a brand name that makes RO/DI units.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thanks :-D Eventually if I do decide to buy a unit it will need to be something that is easy to use in an apartment setting. Something which I will not need to mess with the plumbing. But for now planning on trying to keep things simple to start with.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

C is lil furring strips that sits on the aquarium, keeps the canopy up.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thanks reefing :-D


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Just a quick question looking at some different protein skimmers and came across this one aquatic life internal mini protein skimmer. I was wondering if any one has had any experience or opinions about this skimmer. Had found a thread on another reefing site while researching when this first came out and seemed it was working well for people. The price seems to be really good especially if it is a good skimmer.

Thanks
Barb


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Another qucik question, was looking at prices on tanks today at a couple of places and was wondering if with the fish and setup that I am looking at doing would a 30 gallon tank be better for setting up instead of a 29 gallon? With the 30 gallon I would lose an inch on the width and 2 inches on the height but gain 6 inches on length. For the gallon difference would it be better to go with the 30 gal and add the additional length to the tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally like cube tanks or tanks with depth. i find that tanks this way are easier to scape with your live rocks as oppose to a skinny long tank, like say a 55 gallon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Another qucik question, was looking at prices on tanks today at a couple of places and was wondering if with the fish and setup that I am looking at doing would a 30 gallon tank be better for setting up instead of a 29 gallon? With the 30 gallon I would lose an inch on the width and 2 inches on the height but gain 6 inches on length. For the gallon difference would it be better to go with the 30 gal and add the additional length to the tank?


 Most of the fish that I've dealt with swim back and forth and not up and down. Thats one reason why my tank is 8' long and not that tall. You have more room for them to hide out in the aquascaping. I'd go with the longer one.:-D


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> i personally like cube tanks or tanks with depth. i find that tanks this way are easier to scape with your live rocks as oppose to a skinny long tank, like say a 55 gallon.


Now we are going to confuse her here with our different ideas of a tank. :doh!:


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

:lol: That's okay, I do fairly well on confusing myself :lol: More options and decisions to make. I do like the idea of having an additional 6 inches of length to work with and to give the fish room for swimming, thinking of especially the coral beauty and the wrasse. Just trying to decide how big of a difference the 2 inches less in height would make especially when setting up my rock. It is a good thing that I am not planning on having this set up any time real soon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:-D


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

On the lighting, since I am going to be doing a fowlr tank I was thinking about instead of doing the t5 of doing LEDs instead. From my understanding LEDs use less energy and produce less heat. I also like the idea of the lunar light option, which I have heard of people using the lunars when the lights first come on and before they go off to help give a more gradual change in the lighting. Any negatives of using LEDs that I should know of? Here are a couple of links a some of the fixtures that I am looking at, although will continue to look around more to see what is available.
Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System
Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland Single Bright LED Lighting System


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> On the lighting, since I am going to be doing a fowlr tank I was thinking about instead of doing the t5 of doing LEDs instead. From my understanding LEDs use less energy and produce less heat. I also like the idea of the lunar light option, which I have heard of people using the lunars when the lights first come on and before they go off to help give a more gradual change in the lighting. Any negatives of using LEDs that I should know of? Here are a couple of links a some of the fixtures that I am looking at, although will continue to look around more to see what is available.
> Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System
> Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland Single Bright LED Lighting System


 LED is the top of the lighting chain right now. You can't go wrong with those. In a FOWLR, either would do ya. Double bright LED and you could easily keep some LPS and Softies.:-D


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thanks reefing


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Doing more searching came across another skimmer that I am thinking about, reviews that I have seen seem to be good on it. Was wondering if anyone has had any experience about this skimmer or heard anything about it Hydro Koralia Nano-Skim Internal Protein Skimmer.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Doing more searching came across another skimmer that I am thinking about, reviews that I have seen seem to be good on it. Was wondering if anyone has had any experience about this skimmer or heard anything about it Hydro Koralia Nano-Skim Internal Protein Skimmer.


 Good skimmer. One of the best out there for Nano. Also:
TUNZE GmbH High-Tech Aquarium Technology: Catalog[predid]=-infoxunter050


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link reefing, more research to do ;-) My one book that I ordered should be coming in anytime now, and have another one on the way by Fenner that was recommended to me that I just ordered. So will have plenty of reading material for awhile now.


----------

